# Corsair Support vom 18.12.13 bis zum 1.1.14



## Bluebeard (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

die Weihnachtsfeiertage und der Jahreswechsel stehen vor der Tür. Der Corsair Supportbereich hier im Forum wird daher ab dem 18.12.13 bis einschließlich dem 1.1.14 ohne aktiven Corsair Support fortgeführt. Ab dem 2.1.14 stehe ich euch dann wieder zur Verfügung.

Selbstverständlich könnt ihr uns bei allen Belangen zu Corsair und Corsair Produkten weiterhin wie gewohnt über das Kundenportal  direkt kontaktieren. Dort könnt ihr allgemeine Fragen stellen oder aber Rücksendungen bei Garantiefällen beantragen. Gerne auch auf Deutsch!

An dieser Stelle danke ich allen Mitgliedern des Forums, die immer tatkräftig mit Rat und Tat den Anderen zur Seite stehen und natürlich auch allen Forenmitgliedern für Euer Interesse an Corsair Produkten und für eure Teilnahme nicht nur im Herstellersupport-Bereich.

Ich wünsche Allen ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Viele Grüße!

Euer Bluebeard


----------

